# Members' Top Tens!



## Confusticated (Aug 9, 2005)

List your top ten favourite books, songs, films, get a list for each genre if you feel you must. Add any list you'd like.

I'll put some up later.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 9, 2005)

Books
A Song of Ice and Fire Series (yes, more than LotR  )
LotR
Bean's Series
Ender's Series
That's more than ten...

Movies 
The Princess Bride    
LotR---all three
PotC
Bruce Almighty
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Hitchhikers' Guide to the Galaxy

Songs 
In love with the 80s by Relient K
Letterbomb by Green Day
Last Words by Thousand Foot Krutch
anything from Mmhmm by Relient K
Into the West by Annie Lennox
Maybe Tomorrow by Neavoux


----------



## Kementari (Aug 13, 2005)

Ooh we have a thread like this evey couple of years and im sure my choices have changed... 

Books:
1)The Bhagavad Gita
2) The Bible
3) LotR, the Hobbit and the Sil
4) Jane Eyre
5) A Tale of Two Cities
6) Kim
7) Ivanhoe
8) The Tenant of Wildfell Hall (yes, love the Brontes)
9) The Vampire Lestat and the Vampire Chronicles
10) The Iliad


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 13, 2005)

Ooh, tough one. I have about 30 favorites for each. Lets see if I can narrow it down a little.

Books (in random order)

The Bible
LOTR
Pride and Prejudice
Phantom
The Chronicles of Narnia (that's 7 but can I still keep going?)
Little Women
Beauty
The Case for Christ
hm hm Eight Cousins
Jane Eyre
Movies (also in random order)

LOTR
The Count of Monte Cristo
The Phantom of the Opera awesome movie
The Music Man
Panic Room
Aladdin
Oceans 11
National Treasure
October Sky
The Happiest Millionaire
Songs (can you guess? Random!)

On My Cross
Speechless
Magnificent Obcession
anything from Phantom of the Opera
Blessed Be the Name
I Can Only Imagine
anything from LOTR
His Strength is Perfect
Shine
Joy
Man! There are so many more that I could name! Especially under songs. I Love music and could easily whip up an entire page (at least) of favorite songs!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

Can I cut and paste most of your list Meg!?  

You ROCK girl!!! Good ones!!!


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 13, 2005)

Cut 'n paste is fine.  I told you I thought we were a lot alike! Hehe! Don't forget where we're meeting! We will have a lot to talk about! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 13, 2005)

Well, few of these are really in order or definitive, but here are some of my favourites...

Books:
1. The Bible
2. Lord of the Rings
3. Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy
4. Eagle Of The Ninth
5. Chronicles of Narnia
6. Alice In Wonderland
7. Redwall (etc)
8. For The King
9. The Warlord Chronicles
10. Anything by Shakespeare  

Movies:
1. Memento
2. 12 Monkeys
3. Hurricane
4. Dogma
5. Lethal Weapon(s)
6. The Matrix  
7. The Good, The Bad and The Ugly
8. Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid
9. The Sting
10. Lord Of The Rings (Kind of felt I had to...)

Songs:
1. A Mind Beside Itself
2. Metropolis Part I: The Miracle And The Sleeper
3. Octavarium
4. Desolation Row
5. And Then There Was Silence
6. The Killing Hand
7. A Change Of Seasons
8. Tonight Tonight
9. Until Darkness Falls
10. The Ytse Jam


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 13, 2005)

Alright. Not in any order and by far not all! Here is my list... 

Books:
1: The Bible
2: LOTR
3: T.C.o Narnia
4: The Inklings
5: Almost anything by Terry Pratchet 
6: The Hobbit
7: Artemis Fowl
8: lots by Ann McCaffery
9: Bad Girls of the Bible
10: Lamb's Tales from Shakespeare

Movies:
1: Peter Pan & Hook 
2: Sabina (not the witch!!!)
3: A Knight's Tale
4: LOTR
5: Much ado About Nothing
6: Sixth Sense
7: The Pirates of Penzance
8: Pirates of the Caribbean
9: Passion of The Christ
10: Always

Songs:
1: As the Deer (good camp memories!)
2: Left Behind (Bryan Ducan & Shine)
3: Caribbean Blue (Enya)
4: Almost anything from LOTR
5: Do you dream of me (Michael W. Smith)
6: Secret Ambition (M.W.S.^)
7: P.D.Q. Bach  (parents fault, if you haven't heard it you would never know!)
8: A Thousand Words (FFXII) 
9: I'm in a hurry and don't know why (Alabama)
10: Phenomenon (TobyMac)

Anyway, this is simply a short list of things as they came to mind... and trying to add to some of what Meg put in her list.   
I love music, reading and watching movies so it's hard to think what to put on here!  And yes, it may change as time goes or until I decide to make a new list!


----------



## Daranavo (Aug 13, 2005)

Movies: Not necessarily in the order listed
1) Last of the Mohicans
2) Return of the King
3) The 13th Warrior
4) Dune
5) Highlander
6) Open Range
7) Fellowship of the Ring
8)The Last Samurai
9)Star Trek: First Contact
10) Dances with Wolves

Songs: Not necessarily in the order listed
1)The Glade Part II (Last of the Mohicans Soundtrack)
2) Promentory (Last of the Mohicans Soundtrack)
3) Avalon (Roxy Music) 
4) Is your love strong enough (Legend Soundtrack)
5) A thousand years (Sting)
6) Adagio for Strings (Vivaldi)
7) Turn the page (Bob Segar)
8) Gone Away (The Offspring)
9) Round Here (Counting Crows)
10) Creed (My own Prison)

Books: Too many to list fairly
Authors:
1) Rice
2) Tolkien
3) Jordan
4) Grisham
5) King


----------



## Kementari (Aug 13, 2005)

OMG Daranavo, i LOVE your signature, Brainwashed is one of my favourite albums!! From this thread i find it really amazing how much LotR fans seem to have in common with eachother besides their love of Tolkien

Movies:

1) The Princess Bride (!!!)
2) Grease
3) The Phantom of the Opera (new version, i know its so awesome!)
4) Gone with the Wind
5) Various early Disney movies
6) Ben Hur
7) Ladyhawke
8) Braveheart
9) A Hard Days Night
10) Fools Rush In

Songs:

1) My Sweet Lord - g Harrison
2) Tangerine - Zeppelin
3) Something 
4) While My Guitar Gently Weeps - both Beatles
5) Long Run - Eagles
6) Just What I Needed - Cars
7) Romeo and Juliet - Dire Straits
8) Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
9) With or Without you - U2
10) Tears in Heaven - Clapton
11) Satisfy my Soul - Bob Marley
12) Dont Wanna Miss a thing - Aerosmith
13) You Oughta Know - Alanis Morresette
14) Imagine - John Lennon
15) Maybe Im Amazed - Wings
16) The Raven - Alan Parsons Project (put that in here for a certain infamous ex-mod around here)


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 14, 2005)

Whatever I post I will just change my mind after awhile and have to repost it or edit or whatever.. .

But for the heck of it. . .Let's start with music. Being tone deaf this is going to be a struggle. . .(you will all laugh at me. . .I have two really really really favorite singers).

1. Angel's Wish (Steven Curtis Chapman)
2. Everything's Oh (Chris Rice)
3. Wonder (Chris Rice)
4. Sunny Days (Jars of Clay)
5. Ocean Floor (Audio Adrenilin)
6. I Need a Hero (Chris Rice) ANYTHING BY CHRIS RICE GOES HERE
7. Bring it On (Steven Curtis Chapman) ANYTHING BY STEVEN CURTIS CHAPMAN GOES HERE
8. Faithfully (Journey)
9. Don't Stop Believin' (Journey)
10. Take the Long Road Home (Supertramp)

Movies. . .I'm not a HUGE movie person, but this is my strange little list.

1. The In-Laws (With Peter Falk! Say Michael Douglas and DIE!)
2. Because of Winn-Dixie (makes me cry. . .)
3. Amistad (Strange but true)
4. Mask of Zorro (Must be Anthony Hopkins)
5. Any James Bond that does NOT star Roger Moore
6. Milo and Otis
7. Arthur
8. Lady Hawke
9. Princess Bride
10. Lord of the Rings (last because Aragorn should have been played by Timothy Dalton who was such an excellent James Bond. . .). . .

Books is the hardest . . .the others were sort of in order. Books won't even attempt to be.

Bible
Lord of the Rings
The Tale of Despereuax (Anything by Kate DiCamillo. . .which is just three books)
The Princess and the Goblin (anything by George MacDonald)
The Little Prince
Crime and Punishment 
The Rope Trick (among other Lloyd Alexander favorites. . .this one was the best)
Number One Lady's Detective Agency
Alice in Wonderland/Through the Looking Glass
The Phantom Toll Booth


----------



## Eledhwen (Aug 14, 2005)

It will take me a long time to compile my top ten literary/musical lists; but here is one I hope is allowed; my top ten favourite places to visit in the UK:

1. Whitesands Bay, Pembrokeshire, at sunset
2. Helvellyn (3,118ft) Cumbria, ascending from the Thirlmere side
3. Avebury Stone Circle, incl. Silbury Hill and West Kennet Long barrow
4. The Eagle & Child Inn, St Giles, Oxford (a time-warp experience)
5. Lincoln Cathedral - the ascent from the river is lovely too 
6. Uffington White Horse. Iron age. They say it's a horse. I think it's a dragon.
7. The River Thames at Lechlade - pretty! & peaceful if it's not a bank holiday.
8. The Lizard, Cornwall. Cup of tea on the cafe atop the steep cliffs
9. Jamaica Inn, Cornwall. Yes it really does exist. Huge log fire in winter.
10. A trip on steamboat 'Dolly' on Lake Windermere


----------



## yhwh1st (Aug 14, 2005)

HLG, so similar! SCC is probably one of my favorite artists. I got the chance to meet him at some kind of promotion for his album All About Love. He seemed to be really down to earth and actually a little shy. I told him that his music was such a blessing to me and it caused me to desire an even closer relationship with God. His oldest daughter and I share the same name and are the same age. I thought that was funny.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 14, 2005)

I adore Steven Curtis Chapman. He just seems like a fun-loving, hyper active guy to me. 


Mu ha ha ha. I know your real name now!


----------



## Lindir (Aug 18, 2005)

Films are difficult, the only one that’s in any definite order is number one, probably two and three as well but I’m not certain. The rest in no order and are most likely exchangeable for others.

1. Little Big Man
2. Dersu Uzala
3. Lord of the Rings – the Fellowship of the Ring 
4. Cat on a Hot Tin Roof
5. Dogma
6. Picnic at Hanging Rock
7. Twelfth Night
8. Pirates of the Carribean
9. Trainspotting
10. Michael Collins

Books are even worse but I’ll try. No particular order to these either, except for possibly number one.

1. Lord of the Rings (Tolkien)
2. A Song of Ice and Fire (Martin)
3. Sword of Shadow (Jones)
4. Gaudy Night (Sayers)
5. The Crow Road (Banks)
6. Borstal Boy (Behan)
7. Dubliners (Joyce)
8. Brideshead revisited (Waugh)
9. The Possessed (Byatt)
10. Wheel of Times (Jordan)

Songs I don’t think I can do but I’ll give it a go anyway. As with the others, no particular order to this one.

1. Just Like Heaven (Cure)
2. Elite (Kent)
3. Perfect Day (Lou Reed)
4. Gigantic (Pixies)
5. Rock Lobster (B 52’s)
6. I try (Macy Gray)
7. Zimbabwe (Bob Marley)
8. Blister in the Sun (Violent Femmes)
9. Zobi La Mouche (Les Negresses Vertes)
10. Father and Son (Cat Stevens)

Might as well do favourite TV shows as well.

1. The Crow Road
2. The Camomile Lawn
3. Brideshead Revisited
4. The Singing Detective
5. Star Trek - the Next Generation
6. Blackadder
7. Inspector Morse
8. The Young Ones
9. Six Feet Under 
10. Waking the Dead


----------



## Gúthwinë (Aug 18, 2005)

Its hard to narrow it down but.....

Books:
1.Bible
2.Lotr(fotr,ttt,rotk, haven't read the sil...yet)
3.Peter and the Starcatchers
4.Redwall(Fav is Lord Brocktree)
5.No More Dead Dogs
6.Harry Potter
7.Rewind
8.The Prydan Chronicles


Movies:

1.LOTR!!!!!!!!
2.Peter Pan
3.Harry Potter(Pretty Good, but could've been better)
4.Aladdin
5.Nightmare Before Christmas
6.Lion King
7.Because of Winn-Dixie(Just saw it)
8.Like Mike
9.Jurrasic Park
10.Shrek

Songs:

1.Amazing Grace
2.Victory in Jesus
3.Untitled by Simple Plan
4.Healing Rain by M.W.Smith
5. Anything by Casting Crowns.
6.Welcome to my life by S.P
7.Broken by Seether and Amy Lee(heh heh)
8. Remedy by Seether
9.Perfect by S.P
10.Take you through the Fire again


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2005)

I was expecting more would come up with their own topics...


Breeds of domestic dog:

1 - Coonhounds (especially bluetick)
German Shorthair Pointer
Bloodhound
Weimaraner
Bassett Hound
Dachshund
Beagle
Foxhound
Pug
10 - English Bull Dog

(Obviously I like scenthounds... at 60%)

___________________

Films (Western)

1 - The Good the Bad and the Ugly
Fistfull of Dollars
Lonesome Dove
Unforgiven
Outlaw Josey Wales
For a Few Dollars More
Death Rides a Horse
High Plains Drifter
Once Upon a Time in the West
10 - Jack Slade

(_City Slickers_ would have been on the list but I'll call it a _comedy_... besides it wasn't the old west.)


----------

